# sendmail Segmentation fault after upgrade from 12.3 to 13.1



## zhongyb (Dec 15, 2022)

```
Starting sendmail_submit.
pid 1542 (sendmail), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
Segmentation fault
/etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start sendmail_submit
Starting sendmail_msp_queue.
pid 1547 (sendmail), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11
Segmentation fault
/etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start sendmail_msp_queue
```

The error message is displayed after I upgrade my server from 12.3 to 13.1, I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## covacat (Dec 15, 2022)

sha256 /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
should be
37bdf7b8e208bc9e047e1fdad89f8701a9291558def3ea22ed319af5df0b4026 (on amd64)


----------



## zhongyb (Dec 16, 2022)

> SHA256 (/usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail) = 37bdf7b8e208bc9e047e1fdad89f8701a9291558def3ea22ed319af5df0b4026


The hash of the file is same with file's on another 13.1 system.

I has no idea how to deal with this problem.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 16, 2022)

What steps did you take to upgrade?

Did you run freebsd-update twice?

Did you change anything else or "just" the upgrade steps.


----------



## zhongyb (Dec 16, 2022)

I ran freebsd-update twice, and pkg-static upgrade -f, no any modification.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 16, 2022)

I think sendmail is in base userland so that would be upgraded by the second freebsd-update.

Could try freebsd-update steps again? But without the version upgrade part - just freebsd-update fetch and then freebsd-update install.

And have you rebooted, just to see if that makes any difference?

Check the logs e.g. /var/logs/messages.


----------



## covacat (Dec 16, 2022)

```
~$ldd /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail |cut -w -f 4|tr -d :|xargs sha256
SHA256 (/usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail) = 37bdf7b8e208bc9e047e1fdad89f8701a9291558def3ea22ed319af5df0b4026
SHA256 (/lib/libutil.so.9) = fa054b1e5c5b0560ed8d15315cc1b4a5d3ba81ead40371a6c1b4e071956eebc9
SHA256 (/usr/lib/libssl.so.111) = 5a8ab33bd511ecc42bfa1db1d058e6114554a908f0dcb14811c5d3c9191f1995
SHA256 (/lib/libcrypto.so.111) = b7d0247e1e1828adc3cb549f2ad337cf28de59e62c3ccea238d28d444e313095
SHA256 (/usr/lib/libwrap.so.6) = 7388bf65ba41684439c3a832b17da8210d6c2f5c77e7696705445f8dfc74fa12
SHA256 (/lib/libc.so.7) = 2f5fc6891e50a3715c9562f9732b8bba53deab5a0b366bb78084413cfcbddd5b
SHA256 (/lib/libthr.so.3) = 21ef5ada62ccd287aa74ac9d3e73d4a8b64a0a351093a8a4cba3d8d4ca1fb0d8
```


----------



## zhongyb (Yesterday at 12:42 PM)

> frank@SR510:~ % ldd /usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail |cut -w -f 4|tr -d :|xargs sha256
> SHA256 (/usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail) = 37bdf7b8e208bc9e047e1fdad89f8701a9291558def3ea22ed319af5df0b4026
> SHA256 (/lib/libutil.so.9) = fa054b1e5c5b0560ed8d15315cc1b4a5d3ba81ead40371a6c1b4e071956eebc9
> SHA256 (/usr/lib/libssl.so.111) = 5a8ab33bd511ecc42bfa1db1d058e6114554a908f0dcb14811c5d3c9191f1995
> ...



I used gdb to debug sendmail, the output is following



> frank@SR510:~ % gdb sendmail
> GNU gdb (GDB) 12.1 [GDB v12.1 for FreeBSD]
> Copyright (C) 2022 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> ...


----------



## covacat (Yesterday at 12:48 PM)

looks like a problem with samba / wins
did you rebuild / reinstall samba (or whichever package is the provider of nss_wins.so) ?


----------



## zhongyb (Yesterday at 1:19 PM)

I just upgrade samba413 to samba416, and the error is same. The nss_wins.so is provided by samba416.


----------



## covacat (Yesterday at 1:37 PM)

do you have kern.elf64.allow_wx set to 0 ?
also does
getent hosts freebsd.org 
work ?


----------



## _martin (Yesterday at 8:10 PM)

Do you have samba from ports or did you use pkg?
In that gdb session, can you do:
	
	



```
f 0
disass $pc-0x30, $pc+0x30
i r
```
If the samba416 is from pkg can you share `cksum /usr/local/lib/nss_wins.so.1` ?


----------

